# bragging about my baby boy



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

My baby boy, Dennis, is 8 wks old now, some pics of last week










Dennis & Dick 









and quite unique..one with me on it ( I usally take the pics and will make sure I'm not on it....:mrgreen: )


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice pics. Dick is definatly in love.....and so are you. Congrats !


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations!!! What a cutie!!!!! my son just turned 8 months. It's been a lot of fun


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought this was a thread about a new puppy! lol.

What a beautiful baby. Look at him look. Oh, you have such fun now and ahead.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I won't insult you and say "what a beautiful baby" as they are all bald and toothless at this stage but - the pics are beautiful, especially of the "son and father" picture.

Wishing you many happy years with this beautiful addition to the family.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I too was expecting a puppy. Very cute and even better than a puppy! Congrats! I love them at that age, wish they didn't grow up.


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

He's beautiful, Selena!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

what happy pictures! congratulations again


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

For sure he's a cute little whippersnapper! :-D Congratulations to you both.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Congratulations. My baby boy was just born on th 5th. First child, should be fun


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulations Dick and Selena! He is beautiful.

Regards,
Debbie


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats to you too, Todd!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Congrats to you too, Todd!


 Thank you. He was a biggin.' 10 pounder. It's funny how your lifes changes in an instant the minute they are born, and your outlook on life is comepletely different


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

congrats todd...bigggggg difference with dennis, he was a 4 pounder and is now about 8 pound..


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Wow - tiny! Glad he is thriving. Beautiful pic of you and he and the cat - very cosy Glad you are enjoying him!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations on the lovely new addition!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Those pics are precious!! 

1 question though- How do you deal with the spit-up?? I can't do it. lol 


A very precious baby, love the one of you and him with the cat! 

Courtney


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

He is adorable. Enjoy him! He will have kids of his own before you can bat your eyes. 

And congrats to you too Todd.

I have to admit I looked at the thread title and thought "furbaby?", nah, theres no furbabies over there.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Wat groeien ze snel he! Erg leuke manneke Dick en Selena


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Wat groeien ze snel he! Erg leuke manneke Dick en Selena


I'm pretty sure what Mike said is right. ha ha. So do they make bite suits in toddler size?????? He's a cutie Selena, ya done good.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> ..... ya done good.
> 
> DFrost


You sure did! 

Wow! I can't believe how big he has gotten! 

And congrats to you, Todd!

And Courtney ..... spit-up!? OMG, that is very low on the "gross" list with human puppies. :lol:

My no-children daughter commented once, while babysitting for my has-children daughter, about how much easier floor-poop was to deal with than diaper-poop.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And Courtney ..... spit-up!? OMG, that is very low on the "gross" list with human puppies. :lol:
> 
> My no-children daughter commented once, while babysitting for my has-children daughter, about how much easier floor-poop was to deal with than diaper-poop.


Lol Connie, I was thinking the same thing. I'd rather potty train a dog over human anyday! You got a ways to go before you have to worry about that though Selena!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@ David, Connie and Mike: he's about twice the weight than in first pic you've seen 6.5 wks ago.

and indeed spit up isn't that gross, poop all over his back is worse...he doesn't like to change his clothes :roll: and poop diapers when they eat normal food is really,really gross (I've a baby-brother -now 18- who was born when I was 14, already been there, done that ;-) )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WOWQ, WOW, WOW! What a sweetheart. Just pulls at my granpa strings looking at him!
They are soooo much cooler when you get to chase them home with mom and dad! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> @ David, Connie and Mike: he's about twice the weight than in first pic you've seen 6.5 wks ago.


I can see that! He no longer looks preemie or neo-natal or anything like that!  

He looks like he was a six-pounder from the git-go.




Selena van Leeuwen said:


> and indeed spit up isn't that gross, poop all over his back is worse...he doesn't like to change his clothes :roll: and poop diapers when they eat normal food is really,really gross (I've a baby-brother -now 18- who was born when I was 14, already been there, done that ;-) )


OMG, I so remember that! Either switch -- from breast to bottle or from bottle to food -- can be a real shocker in the diaper department. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I can see that! He no longer looks preemie or neo-natal or anything like that!
> 
> He looks like he was a six-pounder from the git-go.
> 
> ...


Then they can start it all over again when cutting teeth.  :-&


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG selena--that 2nd pic with dick---looks like a mirror-image, those 2 are definitely related!! that is a GREAT picture.

aand as far as spit-up goes: when me and my best friend were in the baby business, when we got ready to go out on the weekend, all cleaned up, looking good, smelling good, the last thing that invariably happened was the baby would spit-up on us. 

we got to where we just dabbed it on our wrists, neck, etc. what the heck


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

ICK is all I'll say and I agree with your daughter Connie, floor poop os way easier than diapers. 

He is a cutie though!!!!! 

Courtney


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I can see that! He no longer looks preemie or neo-natal or anything like that!
> 
> He looks like he was a six-pounder from the git-go.
> 
> ...


I certainly changed my share of diapers. I think I'd rather walk in the kennel at 0530 with 400 dogs on MSD poops, ha ha. I still remember when the first started walking, letting them air dry. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh david, that reminds me of my "baby boy", housebreaking him--best thing was, springtime, outside...now he's 6'4", 220# and don't anyone EVER tell him i talked about him here.....yikes


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Hij staat jullie allebei erg goed! =D>


----------

